# What is wrong with my 13 yr old Chihuahua?



## greatone101 (Jun 19, 2012)

I have a 13 yr old Chihuahua who is starting to have some problems now. 
Over the past year he seems to have gone downhill.

Pretty much my questions are.

1. He is starting to drink a lot more water and pee more often.

2. He tends to lose his balance a lot easier

3. He is starting to lick other dogs pee more often. This wasnt a big issue before but now just runs to lick any dogs pee when i walk him.

4. He doesnt eat all his food anymore. I have been buying the same food for years and now he doesnt eat all of them. He always leaves the same type of color/shape food out.

5. In less than a year he has lost a lot of weight to the point where you can easily feel his bones. 

6. When he does his poo, it comes out all like liquid type, this started happening in the last 3 months. 

Can anyone tell me whats wrong with my dog?


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm afraid it could be anything kidney/liver have you seen a vet ? if not i think he needs some tests done it's been going on a long time


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

I am no expert, and this response might be naive, but even though Chis can live 20 years, that's not always the case. Perhaps he is just aging? My oldest Chi is 13 to 15 (we don't know), and she started going downhill with similar symptoms. A seizure. Weight loss. Weak stomach. Vomiting. Lots of $$$$ later, and the vet could not locate a specific problem. She's an old girl nearing her time.


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

Oh honey, I'm really sorry. You should really take him to the vet. Keep us posted.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I'd definitely suggest a trip to the vet. We could sit here and try to diagnose her all day, but there are so many different things it could be that I'm afraid it would be of no use. The only thing that will help you get a true answer is a vet visit accompanied by some blood tests and an evaluation. I agree that it could be anything kidney/liver related or it could be something as simple as aging.


----------



## Mommy2Odin (Jun 13, 2012)

If it were me I would call my vet. Though it is probably just from old age. I'm sorry your going thru this, I hope he feels better soon!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Does he have good teeth? His teeth may be bothering which is why he's not eating as much. He may have a bladder/kidney infection if he's peeing a lot. He may be lacking something in his diet & he's looking for it in other dog's urine. Lot's of possibilities. He definitely needs to see a vet for a checkup. I don't know what kind of food you feed him, but he may need a change.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Well for a start I would stop feeding him food with dyes in it, which I am guessing you do from your description of him leaving out the same color of kibble every time. I may be wrong though. I would get him to the vet as soon as possible.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Sorry, but we can only guess at what is going on. I suspect kidney problems. If you own a dog, you MUST get it to a vet when it gets sick. It's the only thing you can do. If money is a problem some humane societies will do a checkup on a sick dog. Sue


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

I would say get him to the vet get some blood work done and switch to a high quality food you described him "Leavin out the same colour and shaped kibble" which sounds like you're feeding a very very low quality food there are many threads on this forum in the nutrition section and members here can lead you in the right direction. Sometimes nutrition alone can make all the difference in the world.


----------



## greatone101 (Jun 19, 2012)

Well after going to the vet, it turns out he has some mites on him that is one reason why his weight loss. And he does need dental care done but thats gonna cost almost 1000$. Im just going to buy him soft food from now on. 

Im just hoping my other Chihuahua didnt get those mites.


----------

